# Jet Lathe



## ironman123 (May 22, 2014)

I don't know much about Jets..  Is a used Jet 12X20 (non VS), used about 20-25 real hours worth $385.00?

The opportunity is here, I just don't know if it is worth it.

Thanks

Ray


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I don't know much about Jets.. Is a used Jet 12X20 (non VS), used about 20-25 real hours worth $385.00?
> 
> The opportunity is here, I just don't know if it is worth it.
> 
> ...




Seems a little high but not too bad considering the VS version is 7-800.00. Is there any goodies or tools with it? that would be the determining factor IMHO. Otherwise I'd negotiate a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2014)

It is probably on the high side of the right range, but you can get a new Rikon 70-100 for about $300 if you look around, or get variable speed in the PSI or Nova 12" lathes for btw $450 and $500. The deal looks much better, though, if you're getting a stand and/or tools/chucks/centers included.


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2014)

I paid 430 for mine shipped from Amazon a few years ago, so it sounds kinda high to me, but like Colin said, it's all in the goodies, if it came with a chuck or other stuff, it could be a good deal...


----------



## ironman123 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys for your input. I passed it up.

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (May 23, 2014)

Just sold my 1220vs with a boatload of hours for $425


Scott (put it on Clist) B


----------

